# Diesel push button start



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

After going to the dealer and driving the CTD, I was a little disappointed that the passive entry and push button start are not available on the diesel. I went to the dealer weeks before, to "size" a Cruze for the family, and was excited about this option and it's benefits(the gas Cruze we drove had it). Has anyone heard of its availability in the future. It is not a deal breaker, but I would wait a year for this option if it is on the horizon. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, if they added EVERY nicety the price would reflect that and then it would have a Cadillac badge on it. The side turn signals, rear seat a/c vent and 12v outlet in center console, all would have been nice. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> ...be warned that most Dealers are Incompetent,apathetic,inconsiderate,imbeciles!


Manny - with respect, people at the two dealers you've worked with in Kansas might meet that description. But it's hard to believe that your limited experience can be accurately extrapolated to most of the thousands of Chevrolet dealerships out there.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Actually our MyLink(options) and flip key are better than the same year Escalade. Turbo Regals have the same style mirror as ours but with turn sigs. Push to start is something they should have had outside of the LS range. They already gave us the exact same 1.4 gas engine 1LT and up, why not?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Manny, I've been reading a lot of your posts and will definitely be directing questions towards you in the future. I am a couple of months away from pulling the trigger on the Cruze and luckily found this forum so I can get a head start on the learning curve. I commute 180 miles round trip 4 times a week and can't wait to start racking up some miles on the CTD! I've babied my Grand Am to 290,000 miles and want to cross 300k before retiring it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Thanks Manny, I've been reading a lot of your posts and will definitely be directing questions towards you in the future. I am a couple of months away from pulling the trigger on the Cruze and luckily found this forum so I can get a head start on the learning curve. I commute 180 miles round trip 4 times a week and can't wait to start racking up some miles on the CTD! I've babied my Grand Am to 290,000 miles and want to cross 300k before retiring it.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You can do it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> I've babied my Grand Am to 290,000 miles and want to cross 300k before retiring it.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Welcome to CruzeTalk. Go for it on the 300K miles.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Depending on the engine, change the oil and coolant when you should and you can make it.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

The Grand Am has the 3400 and hasn't had a valve cover off it since 35,000 miles when the intake gasket was replaced for a leak. I've been changing the oil roughly every 15-20k miles, using conventional oil and not having to add any oil between changes. I feel pretty lucky getting that many miles out of the car. I still get about 28 mpg on my daily commute with the cruise set around 75 mph.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> Yeah, if they added EVERY nicety the price would reflect that and then it would have a Cadillac badge on it. The side turn signals, rear seat a/c vent and 12v outlet in center console, all would have been nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My previous Commodore had rear seat outlets and yet the Cruze seems quite good in the rear even at 117F last summer. There are 2 12v outlets in mine, one in the front near the gear lever and another for the rear seat just behind the centre arm rest. There are also side indicators just in front of the front doors. On the mirrors would have been nice but hey they are heated at least.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

The US version gets the 2 12v outlets in the same location as the Holden, just not the turn signals in the fender. Are there places on the fender for the lights, are they recessed, or do they look like they could be added later with minimal modification?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> The US version gets the 2 12v outlets in the same location as the Holden, just not the turn signals in the fender. Are there places on the fender for the lights, are they recessed, or do they look like they could be added later with minimal modification?



View attachment 41073
The lights look simple enough, while they look clear they have amber flash, not sure if globes or amber inside lens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Manny - with respect, people at the two dealers you've worked with in Kansas might meet that description. But it's hard to believe that your limited experience can be accurately extrapolated to most of the thousands of Chevrolet dealerships out there.


My selling dealer meets Manny's description, but my servicing dealer is excellent and top notch in all respects. My survey scores to GM represented both extremes. My selling dealer even tried to bribe me to give them a good score.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you do the LA1 upper intake manifold and throttle body swap when you did the gaskets? My 3100 didn't have the intake gasket issues, it had head gasket issues. Besides that it was a perfect running car. 

You were talking about the fender turn sigs? There are quite a few options depending on your budget. BMW have fancy fender turn sigs if you accept the price. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Did you do the LA1 upper intake manifold and throttle body swap when you did the gaskets? My 3100 didn't have the intake gasket issues, it had head gasket issues. Besides that it was a perfect running car.
> 
> You were talking about the fender turn sigs? There are quite a few options depending on your budget. BMW have fancy fender turn sigs if you accept the price.
> 
> ...


I replaced the intake gasket under warranty when I worked at the dealer. I don't believe the LA1 was out then. I've been wanting to add a turbo to it, but it is so nice to just get in and drive and not have to tinker with it. I don't even open the hood between oil changes now. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

My Cruze has "push button" start. 
Of course it's located on my key fob, and the doors must be locked to use it.:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

HawgFan said:


> My Cruze has "push button" start.
> Of course it's located on my key fob, and the doors must be locked to use it.:th_SmlyROFL:


lol good one


----------

